# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Check Point makes it safe to surf for porn

## XP user

Liam Tung, ZDNet.com.au
03 April 2008 04:56 PM




> Check Point claims its ZoneAlarm ForceField security product, which is set for release later this month, will not only protect against iFrame attacks, it also allows users to discretely view porn or 'buy gifts' without getting caught.
> [...]


http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/securit...9287911,00.htm

Paul

----------

